
Locomotive — Open source CMS for Rails with Heroku & Amazon S3 - tortilla
http://www.locomotivecms.com/
======
sgdesign
I worked on the design of the site and the CMS. We're very excited to finally
be launching!

~~~
tortilla
It's beautifully done. Congrats.

Will install and play with it later tonight.

